# Spice Blend for NYC Style Kosher Corned Beef



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have an "authentic" spice blend for making a NYC Style corned beef, of the type found at Katz's or the Carnagie Deli and other such NYC institutions?

Shel


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

I do not suggest you to ask forementioned proprietors directly for that recipe , "NY Deli Curse" is still out there 

Don't tell them on me, but closest to original spice mix can be found at Food Network, hidden at the end of Alton Brown's recipe for Corned Beef Hash!

Oooo, they already tracked me... Aaaaa, I'm doomed.. 

C


----------

